# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Apex et installation de JRE

## LaurentB17

Bonjour,

Actuellement, je cherche une solution pour remplacer des applications dveloppes en Forms. Notamment  cause de l'utilisation de Java et donc de l'installation de la JRE.
Je commenais  regarder comment fonctionnait APEX et je viens de voir dans un tuto que pour ouvrir un fichier sur le client, il fallait utiliser la JRE.

Est-ce que j'ai bien compris ? Si oui, il y a-t-il d'autres solutions que l'utilisation de la JRE pour ouvrir des fichiers, ouvrir Word, ...

Merci pour les infos.

Laurent

----------

